# Official OnePlus 2 Discussion Thread



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/JudBJq1h.jpg
*oneplus.net/in/hype

VR App

OnePlus 2 Invites


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 28, 2015)

*oneplus.net/invites?kolid=MC0ASZ<br />
<br />
Sign up for the invite reservation list from here


----------



## tkin (Jul 28, 2015)

Does it still have the Snapdragon 810 in it?


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 28, 2015)

*NEVER SETTLE
*​


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Oneplus 2 launched..64gb priced at 25k..will be available from 11th August....16gb version will also be available but no details revealed for it as of now...


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 28, 2015)

Considering the price of Oneplus 2 is 389$ and current rate of 1 USD = 64 INR. The conversion is of 24.9k that is perfect.

- - - Updated - - -

I have no idea why they downgraded few useful things like NFC and quick charging of Oneplus one. According to youtuber MKBHD It took 2 hours to completely charge that phone but this new one takes slow charging with USB C-type of 3 hours. Also the on-screen time of last year was of 6 hours and now only 4:47min. The previous one was slimmer and lighter and now it is 1mm more thick and 13g heavier. also the new camera posting is disturbing as the fingers will touch the lens. They simply downgraded many things that made previous one a legendary phone.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 28, 2015)

This will be a flop
Cause no NFC or quick charge 2
Also genetic design


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 28, 2015)

ZTR said:


> This will be a flop
> Cause no NFC or quick charge 2
> Also genetic design



Definitely it will not flop because of it's amazing price. People still gonna buy. But it's not as bang for buck  as the previous model for sure. Last year they were like selling that for charity.


----------



## tkin (Jul 28, 2015)

Am I the only one who is worried about the SD810?


----------



## ankushv (Jul 28, 2015)

How many will use nfc in India ? I have it since my s3 days , never used it ony s4 too .


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 28, 2015)

ankushv said:


> How many will use nfc in India ? I have it since my s3 days , never used it ony s4 too .



Yes! right now in India there is no use of NFC. I barely used since Galaxy Nexus. 99% of the time I keep it off to get better battery life. 

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Am I the only one who is worried about the SD810?



Youtuber MKBHD is using Oneplus 2 from 2 weeks and he said there is no heating issue in it. It warms during high end use like gaming and that is considered normal. Comparing S6 and O2 after high graphics gaming. There was only difference of +2*C in O2.


----------



## Minion (Jul 28, 2015)

tkin said:


> Am I the only one who is worried about the SD810?



SD 810 has heating problem that can cause issues.People should wait till OP2 is reviewed.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 29, 2015)

NFC has also been removed as apparently no one was using it on the previous model. Since no Cyanogen OS in new phone, RAW support is no longer supported. The super nice 2160p (DCI) @24fps video recording mode is also gone. The phone also lacks Qualcomm QuickCharge support. It takes 3-3.5hrs to full charge from 0 to 100.



*DISAPPOINTMENT OF THE YEAR*


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 29, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> NFC has also been removed as apparently no one was using it on the previous model. Since no Cyanogen OS in new phone, RAW support is no longer supported. The super nice 2160p (DCI) @24fps video recording mode is also gone. The phone also lacks Qualcomm QuickCharge support. It takes 3-3.5hrs to full charge from 0 to 100.
> 
> 
> 
> *DISAPPOINTMENT OF THE YEAR*



Dude USB type C what more can you expect?

OP & Snapdragon are working together and it's new tech.An update may bring Quick charge to USB Type C in future.

Who cares for quickcharge?
Everyone has a portable.
Most of the people charge overnight.

And if you read articles, quick charge heats your phone and degrades battery overtime.

Barely anyone uses NFC in India as there are no pay services as such.

NFC sharing right?
Actually Superbeam does everyone's job.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> NFC has also been removed as apparently no one was using it on the previous model. Since no Cyanogen OS in new phone, RAW support is no longer supported. The super nice 2160p (DCI) @24fps video recording mode is also gone. The phone also lacks Qualcomm QuickCharge support. It takes 3-3.5hrs to full charge from 0 to 100.
> 
> 
> 
> *DISAPPOINTMENT OF THE YEAR*



Yep.. the Hype backfired. 
I use NFC so this is bad news.. but hey!!! my current phone has it already so no problem for me


----------



## tkin (Jul 29, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Dude USB type C what more can you expect?
> 
> OP & Snapdragon are working together and it's new tech.An update may bring Quick charge to USB Type C in future.
> 
> ...


I'd rather carry a portable dedicated media player than carry a power bank in my pocket.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2015)

Will OP1 users buy OP2 ?

I'm not  as I don't want to replace my OP1 right now


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 29, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Dude USB type C what more can you expect?
> 
> OP & Snapdragon are working together and it's new tech.An update may bring Quick charge to USB Type C in future.
> 
> ...



Who cares about C-type? What is the use if it doesn't charge fast. Also this is vintage USB C-type as it based on 2.0 not the latest 3.0 USB. So I don't think no power charging even in future.
Why would I carry a heavy power bank with myself all around? I need a phone that charges fastest even if it comes with small battery. I use NFC and did in my Oneplus One as well. Most of the people doesn't use because they aint aware of.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 29, 2015)

Wanted to post this in the launch day, no internet 

One plus two a big disappointment for me. I was really looking forward to buy this phone. But I think I will hold the plan for now. This phone does not seem like and improvement from one plus one. In fact I don't see a single reason to go for this phone. One plus one was a path changer. 

I think the safe bet will be to wait for the moto x style pricing. That phone is promising. Moto needs to just get the pricing right


----------



## tkin (Jul 30, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Wanted to post this in the launch day, no internet
> 
> One plus two a big disappointment for me. I was really looking forward to buy this phone. But I think I will hold the plan for now. This phone does not seem like and improvement from one plus one. In fact I don't see a single reason to go for this phone. *One plus one was a path changer. *
> 
> I think the safe bet will be to wait for the moto x style pricing. That phone is promising. Moto needs to just get the pricing right


There was less competition back then. Moto X Play will be the crucial one, I know at least 5 guys in my office who will throw away all features, even the camera just to get a bigger battery.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 30, 2015)

tkin said:


> There was less competition back then. Moto X Play will be the crucial one, I know at least 5 guys in my office who will throw away all features, even the camera just to get a bigger battery.


Yes battery back up in android is a long standing issue. Just hope moto has done the optimisations right. 
I do hope moto has thought ahead when packing a 3k mAh battery with a qHD display.


----------



## tkin (Jul 30, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Yes battery back up in android is a long standing issue. Just hope moto has done the optimisations right.
> I do hope moto has thought ahead when packing a 3k mAh battery with a qHD display.


I'm not so hopeful about Style, rather Play. But Motorola X2 does manage 53hrs in GSMArena endurance test, but then again it has Amoled. I think overall Style will have mediocre battery life, Play should be one of the best in the market.


----------



## Minion (Jul 30, 2015)

still SD615 in play doesn't justify 19k price tag.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 30, 2015)

Minion said:


> still SD615 in play doesn't justify 19k price tag.



Absolutely ! It sounds overpiced if we compare with Yu Yureka Plus that costs 10k only. But again in X Play you will get far better Sony 21MP camera and ultimate battery life. The difference in mAH is 1130mAH.

- - - Updated - - -

Also there is no near of launching of X Play it in India. According to Moto it will launch in Europe, Latin America, Australia and Canada in August.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 30, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Absolutely ! It sounds overpiced if we compare with Yu Yureka Plus that costs 10k only. But again in X Play you will get far better Sony 21MP camera and ultimate battery life. The difference in mAH is 1130mAH.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also there is no near of launching of X Play it in India. According to Moto it will launch in Europe, Latin America, Australia and Canada in August.



Moto launched G3 first in India.
It always does and X series follows up right after 20 days to a month.

So we hope to get by August End or September mid.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't think Op2 sales record will break OP1 sales record...
and SD810 does heat but I can assure you that SD801 also heats (not everytime though)

once I was playing this game "Leo's fortune" and kept the game in background and went for dinner and when I came back the OP1 was very hot that I could feel the hotness...whole screen and body. somehow I managed to bring down the temp.
but I couldn't handle it for that moment.


----------



## tkin (Jul 30, 2015)

Minion said:


> still SD615 in play doesn't justify 19k price tag.


I don't think so, lets compare:
Motorola Moto X Play vs HTC Desire 820 vs Micromax Yureka - Phone specs comparison

Yureka Plus only has an upgraded display compared to Yureka. So with Play you will get a much better camera, more inbuilt memory, higher SD card support and most important, much better battery backup. So 9k for all this is good enough, also after sales support and device quality will be better with Motorola.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2015)

stick to topic please.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 1, 2015)

Is there any review of battery life of OPT?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 1, 2015)

MKBHD says battery life went down compared to OPO

OP2 has dual SIM slots, so it would be a hit in China & India for sure (Rest of the specs are also good for those running behind specs)


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 2, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> MKBHD says battery life went down compared to OPO
> 
> OP2 has dual SIM slots, so it would be a hit in China & India for sure (Rest of the specs are also good for those running behind specs)



Yeah I watched that video but that was of preview unit. Final unit will be updated and should get 5.5-6 hours on-screen time.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 2, 2015)

Lets wait for reviews from GSMArena & Phonearena


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 2, 2015)

Man it's hard to even go through the posts in the One plus forum. Fanboys defending the company, geeks complaining the missing features, people already begging for invites, it's a total mess.
But honestly One plus two is not the flagship killer, damn it barely qualifies as a flagship. Motorola Style might turn out to be the real flagship killer this summer.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2015)

I wanted a removable battery and a dedicated camera key. Its difficult to switch the phone off when holding the power button isn't working.



nomad47 said:


> Man it's hard to even go through the posts in the One plus forum. Fanboys defending the company, geeks complaining the missing features, people already begging for invites, it's a total mess.
> But honestly One plus two is not the flagship killer, damn it barely qualifies as a flagship. Motorola Style might turn out to be the real flagship killer* this summer*.



It'll launch during late monsoon/early autumn. Summer's already over.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I wanted a removable battery and a dedicated camera key. Its difficult to switch the phone off when holding the power button isn't working.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll launch during late monsoon/early autumn. Summer's already over.


I wanted it to have quick charging and a SD card slot. Lack of NFC I can live with. 
And autumn has not arrived until you see Durga puja pandals


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 2, 2015)

Antutu score of OP2 is just 36,600. Even my old OP1 use to get 41,000. #FlagshipKiller2016


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Man it's hard to even go through the posts in the One plus forum. Fanboys defending the company, geeks complaining the missing features, people already begging for invites, it's a total mess.
> But honestly One plus two is not the flagship killer, damn it barely qualifies as a flagship. Motorola Style might turn out to be the real flagship killer this summer.


People are begging there to get the invite so they can sell it, I think less than 30% of the 1 million invites will be used to purchase the device, rest will be for trades and bragging and etc. Am I to believe a random girl name Neha with 2 week old profile is asking for an invite in facebook so she could use a flagship phone?

Its not a flagship killer, it has an overheating CPU which will surely cause trouble for Indians, I bet when they tested the device the ambient was nowhere near 45c+ which most of India faces during the summer. Try streaming 3g during summer while sitting in the bus and you'll find out how optimized the SD 810 V2 really is. 

I am also appalled at the way their Customer service works even after one year, its pretty much non existent in India, the flipkart pages are filled with such horror stories. 

It lacks NFC which I agree we don't get to use much in India, but a lot of places in the world are using them for payments etc, so OP2 will be flagship killer only in developing countries, a great achievement. 

The USB C is just a gimmick when most of the commercial laptops do not support it(99% of mac users will not buy a one plus device), and OP2 does not even support quick charge, one of the principal uses of that standard, transferring files at great speed it not an everyday scenario.

It lacks an IR port, I use that a lot. It lacks a FM radio, something I also use frequently.

So its a good phone, but not a flagship killer, back when OPO came out SD800 chipset phones cost upward of 40k, 20k phones used dual core Cortex A9 chips and 720p screens. But that has changed now, we are seeing 1080p phones at 10k from lesser brands, and around 25k the best brands are putting in everything, just like powerbanks these days. Xiaomi can't bring out a 10000mah powerbank at 1k and call it flagship killer, which was true for the first models.

The fanboys need to cool down a bit. OP is learning the badway how difficult it actually is to meet expectations after setting them in front of customers. They should take professional course from Indian politicians and reserve seats in the parliament some times.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 2, 2015)

^that post just explains it. One plus should not have used the flagship killer tag. Heck I think one plus one if gets a price cut will be a better deal than one plus two


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> ^that post just explains it. One plus should not have used the flagship killer tag. Heck I think one plus one if gets a price cut will be a better deal than one plus two


I'll take a 16k OPO over a 26k OP2 any day. The SD800, in all practical scenarios, can handle everything the playstore can thorw at it, and I don't play Antutu.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> I'll take a 16k OPO over a 26k OP2 any day. The SD800, in all practical scenarios, can handle everything the playstore can thorw at it, and I don't play Antutu.



What about getting Galaxy S6 32GB for 30-32k over all these X Style and OP2?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 2, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> What about getting Galaxy S6 32GB for 30-32k over all these X Style and OP2?



We're are u getting such price?


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> What about getting Galaxy S6 32GB for 30-32k over all these X Style and OP2?


First of all its breaking my budget, I stretched from 20k to 25k, but if I keep at it and I'll end up with the S6 edge (The way I ended up buying the LG G2 while trying to purchase the GPro), and 32k for a S6? Where?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> What about getting Galaxy S6 32GB for 30-32k over all these X Style and OP2?



IIRC, that's selling for 40k+

And near stock android in Moto phones is anyday better than whatever stripped down variant of crapwiz samsung can come up with.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IIRC, that's selling for 40k+
> 
> *And near stock android in Moto phones is anyday better than whatever stripped down variant of crapwiz samsung can come up with.*


Yup, except the S6 edge, it has the hardware to die for, for a price that would literally kill me anyway


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 2, 2015)

And I think we all can conclude micromax phones should not be taken in consideration when talking about the big boys


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IIRC, that's selling for 40k+
> 
> And near stock android in Moto phones is anyday better than whatever stripped down variant of crapwiz samsung can come up with.



Check out the new S6. It has now less bloats and more stock android feel. It is way faster in everything you can image in a phone. World's best camera both rear and front. Good enough battery for a day use. Best display I ever seen. Today ebay seller selling it for 36k with samsung warranty. Samsung is also planning to drop the price this month.


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Check out the new S6. It has now less bloats and more stock android feel. It is way faster in everything you can image in a phone. World's best camera both rear and front. Good enough battery for a day use. Today ebay seller selling it for 36k with samsung warranty. *Samsung is also planning to drop the price this month.*


Lets hope so.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Check out the new S6. It has now less bloats and more stock android feel. It is way faster in everything you can image in a phone. World's best camera both rear and front. Good enough battery for a day use. Today ebay seller selling it for 36k with samsung warranty. Samsung is also planning to drop the price this month.


G4 got S6's camera beat. Haven't planned on buying a phone for a next year or so. And rest assured it won't be a samsung phone.

They drop the price every now and then, what's new in that?

My E970's 2100 mAh battery lasts ~2 days as per my usage and I'm very much satisfied with the performance. One day battery life isn't enough IMO.

I'll better stick with the topic, i just checked OP2 has dual sim option.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 3, 2015)

tkin said:


> Lets hope so.



Brand NEW Samsung Galaxy S6 32GB Black 5 1" 16MP Octacore 4G 5MP Front CAM | eBay

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> G4 got S6's camera beat. Haven't planned on buying a phone for a next year or so. And rest assured it won't be a samsung phone.
> 
> They drop the price every now and then, what's new in that?
> 
> ...



I have checked G4, S6 and iphone 6 camera at the same time in all conditions. Samsung Galaxy S6 is the winner anyday.


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> G4 got S6's camera beat. Haven't planned on buying a phone for a next year or so. And rest assured it won't be a samsung phone.
> 
> They drop the price every now and then, what's new in that?
> 
> ...


Dxomark named s6 top in their chart, they haven't reviewed g4 yet. 
Other sites have compared and they are really close but overall including front cam s6 leads


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Dxomark named s6 top in their chart, they haven't reviewed g4 yet.
> Other sites have compared and they are really close but overall including front cam s6 leads



Plus S6 is good for one hand use. Thanks to its practical non-phablet 5.1" screen in gorgeous nexus 4 like but stronger glass body.
The only thing I wish is to have on-screen navigation buttons like nexus. Alas! It is not possible.


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2015)

I was reading up some news about how the OnePlusTwo USB C is just USB 2.0 connector with the USB-C interface when I found this: *forums.oneplus.net/threads/closed-more-and-more-unlikly-i-will-be-buying-a-one-plus-two.333271/

So unlike last time this time you have to alienate your friends by spamming their social and gmail accounts with referral links, or else you'll slide down and get pushed to the lower regions of the list.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> I was reading up some news about how the OnePlusTwo USB C is just USB 2.0 connector with the USB-C interface when I found this: *forums.oneplus.net/threads/closed-more-and-more-unlikly-i-will-be-buying-a-one-plus-two.333271/
> 
> So unlike last time this time you have to alienate your friends by spamming their social and gmail accounts with referral links, or else you'll slide down and get pushed to the lower regions of the list.



Yes, its a usb 2.0 with type-c connector. 

and the invite system has gone for a toss, its been exploited by a "hacker" and has moved up the invite list by running few scripts.


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Yes, its a usb 2.0 with type-c connector.
> 
> and the invite system has gone for a toss, its been exploited by a "hacker" and has moved up the invite list by running few scripts.


Wait, is the USB C compatible with standard micro usb connectors? Does the users need to carry the supplied cable everywhere they go? Or can he use any standard phone cable?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> Wait, is the USB C compatible with standard micro usb connectors? Does the users need to carry the supplied cable everywhere they go? Or can he use any standard phone cable?



the interface type-c is different than micro-usb, so yes, they need to carry the cable everywhere. or they can use any type-c cable. 

its like few years ago when companies implemented they own proprietary connector, then shifted to micro-usb, now they all will move to Type-C.


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2015)

RCuber said:


> the interface type-c is different than micro-usb, so yes, they need to carry the cable everywhere. or they can use any type-c cable.
> 
> its like few years ago when companies implemented they own proprietary connector, then shifted to micro-usb, *now they all will move to Type-C.*


It will take 1-2 yrs minimum. I use my friends charger frequently. This will create problems.


----------



## amjath (Aug 4, 2015)

If you have a old cable you can use a connector to connect usb 2.0


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 4, 2015)

All you need USB-C type cable and it will attach to all 2A chargers. Cable costs costs 5$ in US of 1+.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2015)

OP2 benchmark scores

[YOUTUBE]od_60PXevG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2015)

Cannot see, in office. Is it good or bad? Compared to S6, OPO and SD800?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2015)

tkin said:


> Cannot see, in office. Is it good or bad? Compared to S6, OPO and SD800?



actually looks good.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 6, 2015)

Well Qualcomm is unveiling 820 on 11th and as per the leaked specs that is a monster, less power hungry monster. Also rumors has it the next Huawei Nexus will sport this along with anything that OP2 and Moto x style has been missing. Also there is a LG Nexus coming late this year (2 Nexus from different companies). So I guess it will be smart to wait till October end before committing to any phone.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 6, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Well Qualcomm is unveiling 820 on 11th and as per the leaked specs that is a monster, less power hungry monster. Also rumors has it the next Huawei Nexus will sport this along with anything that OP2 and Moto x style has been missing. Also there is a LG Nexus coming late this year (2 Nexus from different companies). So I guess it will be smart to wait till October end before committing to any phone.



New Nexus 5 (2015) will come with S620 and 3GB RAM in all nexus 5 prices whereas Huawei with S820 and 4GB RAM with price tag of $500 or above in late October with Android M.

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> actually looks good.



I am getting a deal where I can get Galaxy S6 imported verizon phone for 29,600. The seller said it sealed open as it has been checked in customs and to confirm unlocked version.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> New Nexus 5 (2015) will come with S620 and 3GB RAM in all nexus 5 prices whereas Huawei with S820 and 4GB RAM with price tag of $500 or above in late October with Android M.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


$500 will be a good deal if the leaked specs are to be believed. But judging by the market scenario I think Google might price it aggressively. I am hoping it does not go way up than $500. If it does there is always Style or the two as fallback plan


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 6, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> $500 will be a good deal if the leaked specs are to be believed. But judging by the market scenario I think Google might price it aggressively. I am hoping it does not go way up than $500. If it does there is always Style or the two as fallback plan



Nexus 6 32GB is currently 500$. They launched at $649 because all those features last year were new. I guess it was the first phone with Turbo Charging. 4k display with 6" AMOLED screen was new. Build quality was superior. Snapdragon rates also increased a bit and many other factors.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Nexus 6 32GB is currently 500$. They launched at $649 because all those features last year was new. I guess it was the first phone with Turbo Charging. 4k display with 6" AMOLED screen was new. Build quality was superior. Snapdragon rates also increased a bit and many other factors.


Aah you burst my bubble of hope. But I will wait. As the benchmarks of the S620 are damn good. (Allegedly leaked). And hope LG prices it sub $400


----------



## theserpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Definitely it will not flop because of it's amazing price. People still gonna buy. But it's not as bang for buck  as the previous model for sure. Last year they were like selling that for charity.



OP2 was killed in a day after announcement.

Moto X play/style or pure are better choices.
X play even if it is a 615 will be a better choice(read:moto g 2015).
Also with rumours of nexus 5  2015 coming with a snapdragon 620(with performance equal to 810) would be around 400$.
So a very bad year for OP2.

- - - Updated - - -

N5 2015 - mid range nexus = 400$
Nexus huawei - High end = 600$+


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 6, 2015)

theserpent said:


> OP2 was killed in a day after announcement.
> 
> Moto X play/style or pure are better choices.
> X play even if it is a 615 will be a better choice(read:moto g 2015).
> ...



Any idea of Moto X play and style launch in India? I can't wait to buy new phone. Might end up buying OP2 because of early release.


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2015)

In most benchmarks the SD620 beats the SD810 at full speed. It is justified, Four monstrous A73 cores which are 15% faster than the A57, plus four A53 cores which is ARM's most power efficient chip so far. 
*www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/620

If they deliver correctly then the SD620 can be their most interesting chipset so far. If LG Nexus 5 is launched around 400$ with the 620 it will murder both the OnePlus Two and Moto X Play and Style easily.

- - - Updated - - -



Dr. House said:


> Any idea of Moto X play and style launch in India? I can't wait to buy new phone. Might end up buying OP2 because of early release.


Either the Play or Style will be launched by September, most probably Play as it will not be launched in USA. The other(probably Style) will come before Nexus launch, by October/November.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 6, 2015)

tkin said:


> In most benchmarks the SD620 beats the SD810 at full speed. It is justified, Four monstrous A73 cores which are 15% faster than the A57, plus four A53 cores which is ARM's most power efficient chip so far.
> *www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/620
> 
> Either the Play or Style will be launched by September, most probably Play as it will not be launched in USA. The other(probably Style) will come before Nexus launch, by October/November.



So I have decided OP2 for now, sell it and then buy Nexus 5 2nd gen in January 2016.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes if 620 blows 810 away, LG Nexus is the most logical choice. And as far as I know, Google launches the nexus series in India by directly converting the currency. So even if the N5 is 400$ by today's conversion its roughly 28k. And its highly possible this device is coming in the range of 350$, as Google might want to keep the high end open for the flagship nexus. If thats the case I know what my next phone will be


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 8, 2015)

Check out all your emails. Invitation code has been sent by One plus.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 9, 2015)

Is anybody received OP2 invitation code yet?


----------



## SunE (Aug 10, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Is anybody received OP2 invitation code yet?



I signed up for the invites on the 1st day itself but haven't received one yet.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 10, 2015)

SunE said:


> I signed up for the invites on the 1st day itself but haven't received one yet.


I am guaranteed one by 15th September.  Amazon Golden pass winner


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 10, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I am guaranteed one by 15th September.  Amazon Golden pass winner



Too late. Moto X Style will launch then.


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Too late. Moto X Style will launch then.


Most probably not.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 10, 2015)

tkin said:


> Most probably not.



They promised to launch it globally in Sept.


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> They promised to launch it globally in Sept.


There's no info going around. I'm a bit worried.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 10, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Too late. Moto X Style will launch then.


Am not buying one plus two anyways. Am waiting for LG Nexus


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Am not buying one plus two anyways. Am waiting for LG Nexus


I'm waiting for the Play, but if the price of Nexus surfaces by then and it really seems a killer option I'll wait out. I usually stick to a phone for 2 years.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 10, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Am not buying one plus two anyways. Am waiting for LG Nexus



It will be launched around Xmas in India. I remember Nexus 5 (2013) was launched that time.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 10, 2015)

I will wait. I bought my current phone last year only and its going strong. So not in a hurry. Let's see what nexus line turns out to be.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 11, 2015)

Whenever someone get Oneplus 2 invitation email. Share about that news here.

- - - Updated - - -

Everybody check your emails now. If you don't want to purchase send me in private message please.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 12, 2015)

I am looking for an invite guys! Will buy immediately. Let me know if you have 1 to share. Thanks.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 12, 2015)

49kish on the list


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Still 4 lac on the list.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 12, 2015)

Nobody got any invitation in India yet. Only event winners, contest winners and ROM developers got hands on invite in India.


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 13, 2015)

and this is why i am never interested in OP!!! BS invitation!! no offence


----------



## ankushv (Aug 13, 2015)

Wait for some time ... Have patience . After some time like opo the new one too will be without invites . By then we will know it's flaws as well .


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 13, 2015)

ankushv said:


> Wait for some time ... Have patience . After some time like opo the new one too will be without invites . By then we will know it's flaws as well .



Who cares about flaws if the phone costs just 25k with such monster specs?


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Who cares about flaws if the phone costs just 25k with such monster specs?


A guy with no time to run to a service center do.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 13, 2015)

Anyways I ordered Nexus 6 32GB unboxed from overcart for just Rs. 25,260. 
It comes with only 6 months manufacture warranty though. That's fine.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Who cares about flaws if the phone costs just 25k with such monster specs?


I've seen the temps reaching 40 degrees under load in phones, 50 degrees because of SD810 would be too much IMO.

Nexus 5 (2015) would be the real deal with SD820. Even SD620 would be better than SD810 ( Cortex A72-powered Snapdragon 620 posts impressive benchmark results )


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I've seen the temps reaching 40 degrees under load in phones, 50 degrees because of SD810 would be too much IMO.
> 
> Nexus 5 (2015) would be the real deal with SD820. Even SD620 would be better than SD810 ( Cortex A72-powered Snapdragon 620 posts impressive benchmark results )


I ordered Nexus 6 for now. Wondering how worse the performance it would be compared to OP2 as Nexus 6 has 32bit processor.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I've seen the temps reaching 40 degrees under load in phones, 50 degrees because of SD810 would be too much IMO.
> 
> Nexus 5 (2015) would be the real deal with SD820. Even SD620 would be better than SD810 ( Cortex A72-powered Snapdragon 620 posts impressive benchmark results )


Amen to the Nexus 5.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 14, 2015)

Ordered Oneplus 2 64GB now. 
Cancelled Nexus 6 32GB


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Ordered Oneplus 2 64GB now.
> Cancelled Nexus 6 32GB



Congo so finally u got the invite...

do post some reviews on OP2 and your feedback after using it


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 14, 2015)

> do post some reviews on OP2 and your feedback after using it



As first digitian to order Oneplus 2. This is my prior duty to give full review of it.

 *s27.postimg.org/ys9cbyymb/Oneplus_2.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2015)

^^Cool

btw are there any Yellow tint issues with this new OP2 ?


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 14, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> As first digitian to order Oneplus 2. This is my prior duty to give full review of it.
> 
> *s27.postimg.org/ys9cbyymb/Oneplus_2.jpg



congrats buddy


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 14, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Cool
> 
> btw are there any Yellow tint issues with this new OP2 ?


Nope. In fact they are using an awesome colour calibrated panel with upto 600nit brightness and better contrast ratio that is 1500:1. 
With new updates I suppose OP2 will get upto 6 hours on screen time as it is packed with 3,300 mAH.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Congo [MENTION=145178]Dr. House[/MENTION]


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Congo [MENTION=145178]Dr. House[/MENTION]


Thanks $hadow


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 14, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Thanks $hadow



gz, please share invites if you get 1 more.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah invites are seriously required here


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2015)

Can we request invites in this thread? If not where can I do the same?


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 23, 2015)

Amazon cheated me. I made an order of OP2 on 14th Aug. Last expected delivery date was of 22nd Aug. And still in amazon transport tracking it shows transit in Bangalore. No update since 18th Aug. No one is helping but giving false confort in customer care. I hate amazon.

- - - Updated - - -

They said it will be delivered to you till 26 Aug but still no updates in transit. Amazon is wasting my time.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 23, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Amazon cheated me. I made an order of OP2 on 14th Aug. Last expected delivery date was of 22nd Aug. And still in amazon transport tracking it shows transit in Bangalore. No update since 18th Aug. No one is helping but giving false confort in customer care. I hate amazon.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> They said it will be delivered to you till 26 Aug but still no updates in transit. Amazon is wasting my time.



Oflate they are just simply delaying the delivery. I had a similar experience where my delivery was slated to be on 21st and I am yet to get it.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Oflate they are just simply delaying the delivery. I had a similar experience where my delivery was slated to be on 21st and I am yet to get it.



Did you also ordered OnePlus 2?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Did you also ordered OnePlus 2?



I was holding my words untill the unit arrives but you got me. Apparently my brother was able to get a hands on one invite. I am waiting for nexus 5 2015.


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2015)

GSMArena review out: OnePlus 2 review: Bounty Hunter - GSMArena.com

Not a flagship killer, doesn't even make it to the top three in any test.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 25, 2015)

tkin said:


> GSMArena review out: OnePlus 2 review: Bounty Hunter - GSMArena.com
> 
> Not a flagship killer, doesn't even make it to the top three in any test.


Waiting for the price drop from 25k to 18k-20k...
Then maybe it's worth it


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Waiting for the price drop from 25k to 18k-20k...
> Then maybe it's worth it


By them time it drops to 20k, Nexus will come out.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 25, 2015)

tkin said:


> By them time it drops to 20k, Nexus will come out.


Any guesses regarding the launch price of nexus.. I don't think it would be below 22k


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Any guesses regarding the launch price of nexus.. I don't think it would be below 22k


22-25k for LG model, 32-35k+ for Huawei one.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

tkin said:


> 22-25k for LG model, 32-35k+ for Huawei one.



25k for SD 600 series pro will face a stiff competition for one plus 2


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> 25k for SD 600 series pro will face a stiff competition for one plus 2


SD620 has no relation with the pathetic 615, or the 616. If the heating issues are solved(I think they will be as qualcomm is moving to 14/16nm), the 620 will come very close to or might end up matching the SD810. There is a high chance it will beat the underclocked 810 in the OnePlus 2. With that performance and the low heat 620 will destroy the SD810, in turn, the OnePlus 2.

*Specs:* *www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/620

*Alleged benchmarks:*  Qualcomm Snapdragon 620 looks promising

*Detailed specs of A72:* ARM Reveals Cortex-A72 Architecture Details

In fact the A72 will replace the A57 in the next gen, while the custom Hydra cpu from Qualcomm will most likely take back the throne(as did SD800).

So rest assured the Nexus 5 will be better, at least on performance/battery consumption side.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 25, 2015)

tkin said:


> SD620 has no relation with the pathetic 615, or the 616. If the heating issues are solved(I think they will be as qualcomm is moving to 14/16nm), the 620 will come very close to or might end up matching the SD810. There is a high chance it will beat the underclocked 810 in the OnePlus 2. With that performance and the low heat 620 will destroy the SD810, in turn, the OnePlus 2.
> 
> *Specs:* *www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/620
> 
> ...



Hopefully its priced right :/. Or I will get OP2 itself. X Play doesn't seem promising


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Hopefully its priced right :/. Or I will get OP2 itself. X Play doesn't seem promising


Compared to Nexus every phone released till now looks unpromising. I'll wait as well.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 25, 2015)

tkin said:


> Compared to Nexus every phone released till now looks unpromising. I'll wait as well.


I second that. My next phone is hopefully nexus 2015


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 25, 2015)

I am using Oneplus 2 from 30 hours. Compared with iPhone 6 of my friend. From its finger print sensor to camera quality. From battery life to performance. 

1. Oneplus 2 is not available for many of the people so many are making fake issues judgement without even using on hands.
2. Finger print touch is incredibly fast and say 100% accurate till now I used. I have assigned both my thumbs and right index finger. It works like charm. As fast as my friends iPhone 6 64GB.
3. Camera quality of front facing lens gives better result in terms of skin tone compared to iPhone 6 that gave good image but quite warm.
4. Camera quality of rear is well acceptable, comparing iPhone 6's camera it not gives bright photos but it was sub par in terms of sharpness, accuracy and depth of field.
5. Battery life I would say is great for one day intensive use. From morning I played GTA San Andreas in my hospital for half an hour or so and still battery was 93% that was great experience for gaming point of view. It doesn't get hot like my old Nexus 4 but I could feel the warmness in the metal frame after intense load.
6. Build quality is phenomenal of OnePlus 2. Everyone who kept in their hands can not stop praising how well build it is. The metal frame made magnesium alloy makes it stronger than aluminum of iPhone 6. 
7. Performance of Oneplus 2 is best you can get in 2015. I don't know why people give so much on the processor and RAM of a phone. They forget about the software quality, how beautifully engineers make it optimize the software to work best with their such a powerful hardware. Everything in day to day use apps work so smoothly and quickly. Faster than nexus I used. There is no lag that humans can feel in this phone. 
8. Charging is like a normal phone. It takes 2 and half hours to get 0-100%. That is acceptable for me as it has huge 3300 mAH battery.
I can't say it's the best phone in the world (no phone is) but I would definitely agree it is the best phone you can get in 24,999 INR.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> 2. Finger print touch is incredibly fast and say 100% accurate till now I used. I have assigned both my thumbs and right index finger. It works like charm. As fast as my friends iPhone 6 64GB.


Can u test all fingers and check ?
also if possible check with Toe also  if it can detect or not


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 26, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Can u test all fingers and check ?
> also if possible check with Toe also  if it can detect or not


You left the one eyed head


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2015)

tkin said:


> SD620 has no relation with the pathetic 615, or the 616. If the heating issues are solved(I think they will be as qualcomm is moving to 14/16nm), the 620 will come very close to or might end up matching the SD810. There is a high chance it will beat the underclocked 810 in the OnePlus 2. With that performance and the low heat 620 will destroy the SD810, in turn, the OnePlus 2.
> 
> *Specs:* *www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/620
> 
> ...



As per the new leaks it is definitely going to have SD 808 like g4.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 26, 2015)

Toes work as well. 

- - - Updated - - -

I need to find Tarunga Leela like mutant for that.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 26, 2015)

tkin said:


> Compared to Nexus every phone released till now looks unpromising. I'll wait as well.



Snap 808 with n5 as per latest leaks, price it under 25k and I will get it.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 26, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Snap 808 with n5 as per latest leaks, price it under 25k and I will get it.


Under 20k


----------



## theserpent (Aug 26, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Under 20k



But it will surely be 30k+


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 27, 2015)

Anybody wants one plus two? I have an invite


----------



## image (Aug 27, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Anybody wants one plus two? I have an invite


Hi. Sent you a PM.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 27, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Anybody wants one plus two? I have an invite



i want, will buy immediately like right now.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 27, 2015)

hii all. I need an invite too! if any of you have an unused invite, it would be great if you can share those.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 27, 2015)

Sorry guys invite claimed as soon as I posted here. I might get shareables also. I will definitely give you people


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey could anyone be kind enough to share an invite if possible..Will share invites back when purchased.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 28, 2015)

*For those who don't know about OnePlus 2:*

1.) On screen time is brilliant for about *5 and half hours* with new OTA update. Thanks to its power saving 1080p display with really rice contrast and brightness. 
2.) I am able to get fully charged phone in less than 2 hours (15 to 100%). Keep in mind it has giant 3,300 mAH battery inside it. 
3.) Fingerprint sensor works like charm. 100% accurate for me and it takes same time as iPhone 6 sensor.
4.) It doesn't get hot on hands. But it gets warm in intense use just like any other premium metal phone.
5.) There is no practical use of NFC in India right now and for few years.
6.) It's 4G (airtel band 20) compatible unlike other phones like Nexus 6 that supports only 3G in India.
7.) Camera is sub par of iPhone 6 but it is promised to get much more improvements in future update as Oxygen OS is just new thing.


----------



## sankar789 (Aug 28, 2015)

Does anybody have Invite to Buy Oneplus 2? If you have please give me. I am interested to buy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## teknoklutz (Aug 28, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> *For those who don't know about OnePlus 2:*
> 
> 1.) On screen time is brilliant for about *5 and half hours* with new OTA update. Thanks to its power saving 1080p display with really rice contrast and brightness.
> 2.) I am able to get fully charged phone in less than 2 hours (15 to 100%). Keep in mind it has giant 3,300 mAH battery inside it.
> ...




hello,

Anyone has a invite please share it with me... I will use it immediately and share my invite with you or in this forum.
Need it for my dad, or I will have to buy him a J7 <yeeech>

Bodhisattwa


----------



## amjath (Aug 28, 2015)

Is this one plus forum  all the cupcakes asking for invites


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> Is this one plus forum  all the cupcakes asking for invites


Lol...amjath it seems our work is going to increase again


----------



## tkin (Aug 28, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> *For those who don't know about OnePlus 2:*
> 
> 1.) On screen time is brilliant for about *5 and half hours* with new OTA update. Thanks to its power saving 1080p display with really rice contrast and brightness.
> 2.) I am able to get fully charged phone in less than 2 hours (15 to 100%). Keep in mind it has giant 3,300 mAH battery inside it.
> ...


Can you check the thermals?

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/my-oneplus-2-experience-after-48-hrs-of-usage.347828/

Some people are reporting severe heating, some are not, seems to be luck. Just like Graphic cards, some run hotter than the others.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 28, 2015)

i really don't see the point of going for this phone, imo one plus one is still better choice.......


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 29, 2015)

tkin said:


> Can you check the thermals?
> 
> *forums.oneplus.net/threads/my-oneplus-2-experience-after-48-hrs-of-usage.347828/
> 
> Some people are reporting severe heating, some are not, seems to be luck. Just like Graphic cards, some run hotter than the others.



Sure will do. For me there is not heat yet. May be some people got this defect just like OnePlus One got yellow tint issue.

- - - Updated - - -

Till then watch this final review of Oneplus 2 uploaded today by MKBHD:
[YOUTUBE]s8Un0XB_8xk[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

In terms of antutu benchmarks it is par to Galaxy S6. So it ranks second in terms of performance. 

*s22.postimg.org/oenaw60m9/Screenshot_2015_08_24_01_23_38.png


----------



## a_medico (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi guys...with a heavy heart I shifted from cdma to gsm after ten years due to paucity of cdma handsets. Need an invite for oneplus2. Will really appreciate. Thank you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 30, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> i really don't see the point of going for this phone, imo one plus one is still better choice.......



Well if one is going strictly for an OpO phone then the Plus 2 is the one to get. And the Camera quality is average much like the old one(apparently the software lags for some reason & it has been never been patched like the OpO).


----------



## tkin (Aug 30, 2015)

a_medico said:


> Hi guys...with a heavy heart I shifted from cdma to gsm after ten years due to paucity of cdma handsets. Need an invite for oneplus2. Will really appreciate. Thank you.


You need to wait for a really long time, millions are waiting for their chance and unless you make a fool out of yourself by doing stunts in the OPO forums your chances will go lower still.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 31, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Well if one is going strictly for an OpO phone then the Plus 2 is the one to get. And the *Camera quality is average much like the old one*(apparently the software lags for some reason & it has been never been patched like the OpO).



Really? Have you even hands on OP2? The camera is far better improvement than predecessor OPO. It can take 10 sharp shots in just 1 second. Depth of field is superb. It got the biggest 13MP sensor in the world of android phones. Low light quality is sub par to iPhone 6. Overall I will rank it 4th after Galaxy S6, LG G4 and iPhone 6.


----------



## satan123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Guys anyone with an invite please PM me


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 1, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Really? Have you even hands on OP2? The camera is far better improvement than predecessor OPO. It can take 10 sharp shots in just 1 second. Depth of field is superb. It got the biggest 13MP sensor in the world of android phones. Low light quality is sub par to iPhone 6. Overall I will rank it 4th after Galaxy S6, LG G4 and iPhone 6.



Haven't used Op2 but OpO camera was "Average" by the standards you had set. Anyways, will try to get my hands on one. \


Android Police says this about the Oneplus 2 camera: OnePlus 2 Review: The Flagships Are Safe For Now



> Exposure seems inconsistent and there's a lot of shutter lag in dim lighting.




Even other reviews complain about the camera.


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2015)

*Hype or GTFO*

*i.imgur.com/LqWX345.png

*Review:* OnePlus 2 Review: The Flagships Are Safe For Now




> I'm glad respecting editorial integrity and reception to criticism is high on their list of values.



*plus.google.com/+ArtemRussakovskii/posts/1igz22rBvt1


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 1, 2015)

This is why I don't believe any reviewer but anadtech. They are waiting for stable ROM and then they will review. Work in progress.

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> Haven't used Op2 but OpO camera was "Average" by the standards you had set. Anyways, will try to get my hands on one. \
> 
> 
> Android Police says this about the Oneplus 2 camera: OnePlus 2 Review: The Flagships Are Safe For Now
> ...



All I can say seeing is believing.


----------



## atool (Sep 2, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> i really don't see the point of going for this phone, imo one plus one is still better choice.......



totally agree with u


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 2, 2015)

I have an oneplus two international invite. If someone interested to buy pm me. Mind it that invite expires in 24 hours


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I have an oneplus two international invite. If someone interested to buy pm me. Mind it that invite expires in 24 hours


Are you selling the invite or giving it away?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2015)

Selling, Oneplustwo invite is too rare to give away


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 3, 2015)

What a bunch of despos...


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 8, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy Note 5 vs OnePlus 2: Battle of the Android phablets


----------



## tkin (Sep 9, 2015)

Since airtel started "Giving away" invites:

*i.imgur.com/cdyV0v9.jpg





*forums.oneplus.net/threads/selling-invites-to-airtel-unethical.359699/

Please follow the discussion in that thread, never seen such desperation in my life.

What a bunch of sad and desperate people who are waiting in line for the OP2 and are posting continuously in OP forums. No wonder so many scams happen in India 

- - - Updated - - -

*Pure gold: *

*i.imgur.com/NqsMlEA.png

- - - Updated - - -

Honestly, these threads are alone worth the invite system. Browse them sometime when you are feeling down. No matter how pathetic you feel someone there will be even more pathetic.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2015)

^That is so unfair, reserved for staff.. wow !


----------



## tkin (Sep 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^That is so unfair, reserved for staff.. wow !


No such thing, I reckon they saw the popularity of the phone, decided to give a few to relatives, or simply sell them. I am just surprised that a guy allowed himself to be kicked out of a showroom.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Selling, Oneplustwo invite is too rare to give away


So how much did you sell it for?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2015)

I did not sell it, i ordered one for my friend


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 9, 2015)

giff me one invite


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]m0dhJ_9xAj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Sep 10, 2015)

Guys anyone have a space Indian invite? My colleague is looking to buy OPT


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> Guys anyone have a space Indian invite? My colleague is looking to buy OPT


I don't think anyone here is having extra codes, or any codes at all. If possible go to an aritel store early in the morning and you might get one, unless the employees steal them: OnePlus 2 Smartphone at airtel Store | Get an Invite

Or you can buy one for 2-3k in ebay and facebook.


----------



## amjath (Sep 11, 2015)

tkin said:


> I don't think anyone here is having extra codes, or any codes at all. If possible go to an aritel store early in the morning and you might get one, unless the employees steal them: OnePlus 2 Smartphone at airtel Store | Get an Invite
> 
> Or you can buy one for 2-3k in ebay and facebook.



Not available in Chennai that's the problem


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 11, 2015)

I have one OnePlus Two Invite. Its mentioned in email that Invite can be claimed using my email ID only. Are they really linking Invites with email ids?
Anyways, I am ready to share it. Let me know if anyone interested. 36 hrs left to claim it.


----------



## bgeing (Sep 11, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> I have one OnePlus Two Invite. Its mentioned in email that Invite can be claimed using my email ID only. Are they really linking Invites with email ids?
> Anyways, I am ready to share it. Let me know if anyone interested. 36 hrs left to claim it.



Yes, same here. I too got one invite says as OP said (linked to mail).  want to share it.


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if COD is available for OnePlus Two at Amazon.in? In that case, we can use invite to buy OnePlus Two for anyone.


----------



## Minion (Sep 11, 2015)

Seems like people are interested in OP2 but they don't have invite and why the hell One plus linked invite to email do they think if someone is having invite he will buy OP2. Seems like they are putting axe in their own leg.


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2015)

Minion said:


> Seems like people are interested in OP2 but they don't have invite and why the hell One plus linked invite to email do they think if someone is having invite he will buy OP2. Seems like they are putting axe in their own leg.



Indian invites do not have locking unlike global invites. Invites are selling for 2k plus in Facebook. People are also getting invites from airtel and selling them in bulk. One guy made over 30k like this. It's an all-round scam going on. The amount of begging and @$$ kissing is unbelievable. Sad to see such mentality by Indian people. I hate OP for exploiting the Indian crowd like this. I'll never buy their phone even if they priced it below 10k.

- - - Updated - - -

And those who actually want to buy the phone are not getting any invites. Compared to this even xiaomi flash sell model is much better. OP knows that by selling the phone at that price they will not make enough money. It's not sustainable in long term. Hence they want to create the hype and limit the initial sells. They would make money by selling through Chinese vendors at higher price. The invite system is just marketing for them. The actual money comes from Chinese sites like gearbest.


----------



## bgeing (Sep 11, 2015)

bgeing said:


> Yes, same here. I too got one invite says as OP said (linked to mail).  want to share it.





Naveen.S said:


> Does anyone know if COD is available for OnePlus Two at Amazon.in? In that case, we can use invite to buy OnePlus Two for anyone.



I went ahead and added to cart (Amazon.in), and it is showing as 'Payment method - Cash on delivery' (means COD available).

If anyone need it badly, send me (pm me) address, pin, ph.no , I would book for COD.  

PS: I not selling it for money, ITS FREE !!! Just want to help our FMs. so guys act fast, little time left.


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 11, 2015)

bgeing said:


> I went ahead and added to cart (Amazon.in), and it is showing as 'Payment method - Cash on delivery' (means COD available).
> 
> If anyone need it badly, send me (pm me) address, pin, ph.no , I would book for COD.
> 
> PS: I not selling it for money, ITS FREE !!! Just want to help our FMs. so guys act fast, little time left.


Thanx for checking bgeing !! 
One invite to share, 24hrs left. If anyone interested, PM me details.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Thanx for checking bgeing !!
> One invite to share, 24hrs left. If anyone interested, PM me details.



need that invite please!


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 11, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> need that invite please!


PM'ed you !

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> need that invite please!


Something is wrong with my Inbox. I am not sure if you received my PM or not. Invite is not share-able. It is linked to my email Id. PM me your Address and Contact Number. I will place an order for you. I will select COD and give your contact number for tracking.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> PM'ed you !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



i haven't received the code instead a blank mail!. i have sent you my Pin code. I doubt COD is available. please check cod availability and revert back.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah..this time invites are linked to email-ids...
I don't how this will help OP2 sales model.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 11, 2015)

[MENTION=277661]bgeing[/MENTION] I have sent PM, will take the phone.


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 11, 2015)

My trusty Mi3 is beginning to act up after surviving 19 falls.  So need to buy a successor and I'm considering the OPT. Count me in if anybody has any spare invites.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 11, 2015)

Guys the invite is linked with email Id. It needs to be claimed by that Id. But once claimed anyone can buy it. Just share the code after claiming


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 11, 2015)

OnePlus Two will be available without invite for a limited time. OnePlus tweeted a few minutes back.


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> OnePlus Two will be available without invite for a limited time. OnePlus tweeted a few minutes back.


In India?


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 11, 2015)

tkin said:


> In India?



One Plus India hasn't tweeted about this yet. So I guess doesn't apply for us.


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 11, 2015)

My mistake. It was NDTV Gadgets tweet. You are right, it will be Global sale except India.


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> My mistake. It was NDTV Gadgets tweet. You are right, it will be Global sale except India.


Figures, with the little inventory they have and with Airtel, Ola and other promotion reserve they would run out of stock in 2 mins.


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 11, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Guys the invite is linked with email Id. It needs to be claimed by that Id. But once claimed anyone can buy it. Just share the code after claiming



Doesn't work that way. Once it is claimed by someone else, Amazon.in gives an error saying that the invite has been claimed by somebody else. 

The trick that works is here albeit a bit complicated. 
*www.reddit.com/r/oneplus/comments/3jw72c/tutorial_how_to_share_your_opt_invite_even_if_its/


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 11, 2015)

kevz22 said:


> Doesn't work that way. Once it is claimed by someone else, Amazon.in gives an error saying that the invite has been claimed by somebody else.
> 
> The trick that works is here albeit a bit complicated.
> *www.reddit.com/r/oneplus/comments/3jw72c/tutorial_how_to_share_your_opt_invite_even_if_its/


Arey it worked. I claimed the invite with my ID. Then gave the code to my friend. He bought with his own amazom account.


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2015)

kevz22 said:


> Doesn't work that way. Once it is claimed by someone else, Amazon.in gives an error saying that the invite has been claimed by somebody else.
> 
> The trick that works is here albeit a bit complicated.
> *www.reddit.com/r/oneplus/comments/3jw72c/tutorial_how_to_share_your_opt_invite_even_if_its/


Indian invites don't work that way, they work based on a code which can be found after claiming it. That code is not linked to any email id. That's how codes are being sold in fb.

That's what I think anyway. You can't claim it again, but use the code.


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 11, 2015)

I have given code only but it didn't work.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 11, 2015)

Funny it worked for me


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> I have given code only but it didn't work.


Weird, someone must have used it, or its wrong code.


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 11, 2015)

Screw this invite system.  I'll get a One Plus One instead to replace my dying Mi3. BTW, any hints of the OPO getting a price cut anytime soon?

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Weird, someone must have used it, or its wrong code.



Code is right. It just says that the invite has been already claimed and asks me to register for the waitlist.


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2015)

kevz22 said:


> Screw this invite system.  I'll get a One Plus One instead to replace my dying Mi3. BTW, any hints of the OPO getting a price cut anytime soon?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Don't. OP is struggling to phone out of its factories. The OPO is near the end of its life. If you get it now and some problem occurs it will be very difficult to get it serviced. Even more after 1 yrs when stocks completely dry up.


----------



## bgeing (Sep 12, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> [MENTION=277661]bgeing[/MENTION] I have sent PM, will take the phone.



Finally my 'invite' has been shared/booked to  [MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION] thru Amazon.in via COD.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 12, 2015)

bgeing said:


> Finally my 'invite' has been shared/booked to  [MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION] thru Amazon.in via COD.



Thanks a lot !!


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 12, 2015)

My invite is valid till 12:00 today. If anyone needs it, check COD for your place at Amazon.in and send me PM.


----------



## Vensanga (Sep 12, 2015)

PM you but COD not available in my area. Hope its shareable. Got an email from one person saying that he has an invite to sell. Rs. 550 for Indian Invite and 1300 for Global. He ask to send money first so I don't want to bother as all I know about that person is his email id.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> My invite is valid till 12:00 today. If anyone needs it, check COD for your place at Amazon.in and send me PM.



most ecommerce websites does not offer COD in Kerala


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 12, 2015)

Check if above code works for you. Its valid till 12 today.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2015)

Remove the code right now and pm it. Scrappers lurking will steal it.


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 12, 2015)

tkin said:


> Remove the code right now and pm it. Scrappers lurking will steal it.


Its linked to my Email ID and I have tried everything to share it with someone but it didn't work. Its going to expire in 1 hour.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 12, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Its linked to my Email ID and I have tried everything to share it with someone but it didn't work. Its going to expire in 1 hour.



Ask for COD if some one aspires.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 13, 2015)

Any invite?
Would be happy for COD.
Thanks in advance. PM asap.


----------



## bgeing (Sep 16, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Its linked to my Email ID and I have tried everything to share it with someone but it didn't work. Its going to expire in 1 hour.



Were you able to share your invite to anybody? or booked to anybody? just asking.

Last Saturday noon the 'invite' I got was booked via COD to [MENTION=1897]Akshay[/MENTION] and it was delivered on next day sunday morning at his Bangalore address as I got sms from Amazon (less than 24hrs!!!). But till now he doesnt even bother to inform me about the delivery .


----------



## deathblade (Sep 18, 2015)

Does any1 have any invite?? COD isn't an option in kerala :/


----------



## the.one (Sep 22, 2015)

Some ppl criticise Oneplus for its poor marketing practices, I dint understand this earlier, but seeing the kind of silly puzzles it wants ppl to play on facebook in order to get an invite is damn stupid.

Xiaomi seems more logical in this regard, it just conducts flash sales (come first and get it).


----------



## Alien (Sep 22, 2015)

Have an invite.. Any takers?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2015)

Alien said:


> Have an invite.. Any takers?


Yes. Please.
An invite would be highly appreciated.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone needs invite?
Got 1 
PM me


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2015)

In the past in OPO thread :
invite takers > invite givers

Now in OP2 thread:
invite takers < invite givers


----------



## deathblade (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone needs invite?<br />
Got 1 <br />
PM me

Did msg you.Check ur inbox


----------



## dan4u (Sep 23, 2015)

Moto X play or the OnePlus two?
I booked the moto x play 2 days ago and today I got a OP2 invite  , the moto x play wont be shipped for another 2 days I can still cancel it, I'm not sure if I should go for One plus or not, quite confused actually ....


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 23, 2015)

Received my second invite today. Shared with friend


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 24, 2015)

deathblade said:


> Anyone needs invite?<br />
> Got 1 <br />
> PM me
> 
> Did msg you.Check ur inbox



Sent invite to deathblade.


----------



## the.one (Sep 26, 2015)

I now have an invite for Op2. Has around 30hrs left on it.

I can share if I don't use it up. PM if needed.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 26, 2015)

Got it at last  , ordered on 24th September got it today (26th Sept). Amazon India you guys are awesome , delivered in less than 48 Hours!! Got the Op2 and a tempered glass screen protector, though I wouldn't have got the screen protector if I knew a screen guard comes pre-applied...


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 26, 2015)

Anybody willing to share an invite, plz PM me. 
Thanks


----------



## the.one (Sep 27, 2015)

I have decided not to go for the OP2 right now.
Anyone looking for an invite PM me.
 [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION] - Do let me know if you're still looking for invite. Around 8 hrs remaining on mine now.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 28, 2015)

if anyone has on OPT invite please let me know. I need it.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

op2 is doing good in terms of sale.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 30, 2015)

Now new Nexus 6P (flagship) having the same processor with 3GB RAM. Now people would not mind about the chose of this controversial processor.

The price difference would be minimum 10k as Nexus 6P 64GB costs 549$.


----------



## Limitless (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone need oneplus 2 invite pm me fast


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> The price difference would be minimum 10k as Nexus 6P 64GB costs 549$.



More like 20K.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 30, 2015)

Its 40k. The huawei nexus.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 30, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Its 40k. The huawei nexus.



No point in getting that 40 k device if Style is priced at 25k


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Now new Nexus 6P (flagship) having the same processor with 3GB RAM. *Now people would not mind about the chose of this controversial processor.*
> 
> The price difference would be minimum 10k as Nexus 6P 64GB costs 549$.


I still mind and I'm not getting that overheating piece of $hit. The 810 overheats and the short of a cooling fan with thermal pipes nothing will take care of that massive heat. Sony went halfway with the thermal pipes. Still not good enough.

Plus 6P has a metal body. The heat will really bother the users.

Qualcomm literally destroyed an entire generation of Android phones.

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> No point in getting that 40 k device if Style is priced at 25k


Agreed, unless one is a die hard fan of Amoled screens and fingerprint reader. Not worth the extra 15k.


----------



## Adityag (Sep 30, 2015)

Guys I need a invite for my friend. If anyone got one then please share and thanks in advance.
P.S.: My Oneplus one still running strong and looks like I wont be needing an upgrade till maybe Oneplus 4


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey! I need help. I want an invite code for my sister. This is sorta urgent so please send me an invite in DM. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2015)

Open Sale!!!!

OnePlus 2 open sale on October 12 sans invites, but only for an hour â€“ Tech2


----------



## dekaron (Oct 9, 2015)

This will put a dent on Moto X Style sales


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 15, 2015)

I got my OnePlus 2 delivered on 13th Oct 2015. After the 1st charge to 100% I disconnected from the charger and updated the phone. Since it reuires nano sims I haven't been to the Airtel store to get a nano sim so mobile data, WiFi & Bluetooth were all off. The battery lost 10% charge overnight when I woke up. I called up the Customer care for OnePlus 2 and the Customer executive said that I ought to discharge the phone till 0% and charge again till 100%. I gotta do this thrice. Has anyone in the forum done this or is it some kinda BS spewed out by the executive?

Seeking help from the forum members who have bought the OnePlus 2.


----------



## tkin (Oct 15, 2015)

ssb1551 said:


> I got my OnePlus 2 delivered on 13th Oct 2015. After the 1st charge to 100% I disconnected from the charger and updated the phone. Since it reuires nano sims I haven't been to the Airtel store to get a nano sim so mobile data, WiFi & Bluetooth were all off. The battery lost 10% charge overnight when I woke up. I called up the Customer care for OnePlus 2 and the Customer executive said that I ought to discharge the phone till 0% and charge again till 100%. I gotta do this thrice. *Has anyone in the forum done this or is it some kinda BS spewed out by the executive?*
> 
> Seeking help from the forum members who have bought the OnePlus 2.


Its the most purest form of BS ever.


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2015)

ssb1551 said:


> I got my OnePlus 2 delivered on 13th Oct 2015. After the 1st charge to 100% I disconnected from the charger and updated the phone. Since it reuires nano sims I haven't been to the Airtel store to get a nano sim so mobile data, WiFi & Bluetooth were all off. The battery lost 10% charge overnight when I woke up. I called up the Customer care for OnePlus 2 and the Customer executive said that I ought to discharge the phone till 0% and charge again till 100%. I gotta do this thrice. Has anyone in the forum done this or is it some kinda BS spewed out by the executive?
> 
> Seeking help from the forum members who have bought the OnePlus 2.



First of all, Customer Service reps are not geeks. So blaming them is like dog barking on a statue.

Second of all, Post your battery stats here. 

Is your phone rooted? if so, use wakelock detector to find waking your phone. Also you can use Betterbatterystats for better understanding of wakelock activity


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 15, 2015)

^^ How do I find the Battery stats? Do I go to Device -> About Phone option? No, I haven't rooted the phone. I haven't installed any apps in the phone.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 15, 2015)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ How do I find the Battery stats? Do I go to Device -> About Phone option? No, I haven't rooted the phone. I haven't installed any apps in the phone.


There should be an option in settings...settings>battery.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 16, 2015)

^^ I went to Settings -> Battery and got the following screen shot. Don't know how helpful it will be or is there a way to find more detailed stats?



- - - Updated - - -

So no one in the forum who bought OnePlus 2 faced this issue? Should I return the handset back to amazon?


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2015)

ssb1551 said:


> I got my OnePlus 2 delivered on 13th Oct 2015. After the 1st charge to 100% I disconnected from the charger and updated the phone. Since it reuires nano sims I haven't been to the Airtel store to get a nano sim so mobile data, WiFi & Bluetooth were all off. The battery lost 10% charge overnight when I woke up. I called up the Customer care for OnePlus 2 and the Customer executive said that I ought to discharge the phone till 0% and charge again till 100%. I gotta do this thrice. Has anyone in the forum done this or is it some kinda BS spewed out by the executive?
> 
> Seeking help from the forum members who have bought the OnePlus 2.



Hey nothing to worry.Your phone loses battery due to wakelocks created by some apps.


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2015)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ I went to Settings -> Battery and got the following screen shot. Don't know how helpful it will be or is there a way to find more detailed stats?
> View attachment 15842
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Click on the battery chart on the top and post a screen


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 17, 2015)

You can use Wake lock detector app if oxygen is rooted. That will tell you what apps are waking your phone


----------



## Amey408 (Oct 17, 2015)

Guy's i got one 1+2 invite any one wanted it then plz let me know ASAP ony 12hrs left to claim.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> Click on the battery chart on the top and post a screen



Not sure if this is what you were looking for but got this screen shot




Also 1 more update - spoke to a different Tech Support Exec yesterday. He asked me to wipe the data and cache and check if the same issue happens. So I did that yesterday and charged it completely. But again the phone lost 9% battery overnight (in 10 hours) with all the app permissions denied, no apps on wake mode, no cell signal as I still haven't inserted sims, no WiFi, Bluetooth & all. I called and told the same to the Tech Support. They asked me to visit the Service Centre. Before I go the Service Centre I just want to confirm with owners of OnePlus 2 in the forum that this is not a normal behaviour.

Please help!


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2015)

ssb1551 said:


> Not sure if this is what you were looking for but got this screen shot
> 
> View attachment 15844
> 
> ...


Raise a replacement request on amazon before time runs out.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 17, 2015)

^^ I have had that call with Amazon. They said there is no replacement - only refund since I don't have an invite, I cant get another handset. I bought it on open sale. So is it a good idea to get the money back or go to the Service Centre and get the handset checked out?


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2015)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ I have had that call with Amazon. They said there is no replacement - only refund since I don't have an invite, I cant get another handset. I bought it on open sale. So is it a good idea to get the money back or go to the Service Centre and get the handset checked out?


Get money back.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 17, 2015)

Okay I will do that


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 17, 2015)

All the best ssb1551 ! Are u planning on getting opt again or some other phone ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 17, 2015)

I would like to get a replacement for this but sadly there are no replacements. So only option is refund. If I get an invite from somewhere I will go for the phone but not now as it will take 10 to 15 days for the money to be back in account. So I cant buy a new one until the cash reflects in my account.


----------



## amjath (Oct 18, 2015)

10 minute to root and install betterbatterystats/wakelock detector and resolve it yourself to avoid hassle. BTW Oneplus is open to people rooting their device.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> 10 minute to root and install betterbatterystats/wakelock detector and resolve it yourself to avoid hassle. BTW Oneplus is open to people rooting their device.


If it's a hardware problem then it's better to get a refund than risk having to visit their service centers, the OP forum is full of horror stories about service centers.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 18, 2015)

B2X extended warranties for the OPT sold on Amazon, has anyone bought these? are they a digital copy or physical one?


----------



## Alien (Oct 21, 2015)

Have an invite.. Anyone planning to buy?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 22, 2015)

any one needs an invite?


----------



## the.one (Oct 22, 2015)

I see very few are interested in buying the op2.


----------



## amjath (Oct 23, 2015)

the.one said:


> I see very few are interested in buying the op2.



Its a very good phone my colleague bought. If oneplus did not say "Flagship killer" then they wouldn't received so many criticism. IMO it is very well balanced device


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 24, 2015)

It's just that it has not had the crazy demand that the one plus one had..  Its a pretty good phone otherwise


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2015)

Anybody has got one plus two invite ?


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 25, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Anybody has got one plus two invite ?


I got one,tell me whether you still need it,expires in 3 hrs.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2015)

rock2702 said:


> I got one,tell me whether you still need it,expires in 3 hrs.



3 hrs over.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> 3 hrs over.



Got one invite just now. PM me for code.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 26, 2015)

^^are the codes shareable ? they are linked to email id of the recipient


----------



## bikramjitkar (Oct 26, 2015)

Got an invite valid for 72 hrs. PM if needed.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^are the codes shareable ? they are linked to email id of the recipient



One Plus account access is needed.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^are the codes shareable ? they are linked to email id of the recipient


Not sure.


dashing.sujay said:


> One Plus account access is needed.



YGPM


----------



## bgeing (Oct 31, 2015)

Got mail of 3 shareable INVITES of OP2!!! (4days left !!!)
It says it can be shareable to others via email id.  Anyone requires pm me & give ur mail id.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2015)

anybody interested in OP X ?


----------



## tkin (Oct 31, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> anybody interested in OP X ?


Looks really good for the price, specially with the Amoled panel, sd card and 801 with 3GB RAM. But three things still bug me. Aftersales service, buggy oxygen os and the invite system. I wish it came with stock os.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2015)

tkin said:


> Looks really good for the price, specially with the Amoled panel, sd card and 801 with 3GB RAM. But three things still bug me. Aftersales service, buggy oxygen os and the invite system. I wish it came with stock os.



AFAIK, They will have a Open sale too, A lot of them. 

What I hate about X oxygen os and After sales, but you can flash a rom.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 1, 2015)

i was looking at purchasing OP2 for my mom but now OPX has got me thinking. It seems to be a much better package and vfm than OP2.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 1, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> i was looking at purchasing OP2 for my mom but now OPX has got me thinking. It seems to be a much better package and vfm than OP2.


Was reading about the opx and i guess it's still an underpowered version of the OP2. So if the few grand don't matter then go for the OP2


----------



## dan4u (Nov 2, 2015)

I've got shareable invites, pm if anyone wants them


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 2, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Was reading about the opx and i guess it's still an underpowered version of the OP2. So if the few grand don't matter then go for the OP2



OPX is rumoured to be priced around 16000 compared to 25k for OP2. Besides 801 is still quite quick compared to other mid ranged processors in the market.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2015)

Now OP has a new app

OnePlus launches its own photography app called Reflexion on Android and iOS platforms â€“ Tech2


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 2, 2015)

got OP2 invites to share, let me know if anyone needs it.


----------



## the.one (Nov 2, 2015)

Have an invite since last couple of days in my account. I guess its linked to the email-id.


----------



## deathblade (Nov 2, 2015)

Does op2 and opx use the same invite? Or do we need separate invites for opx


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 3, 2015)

deathblade said:


> Does op2 and opx use the same invite? Or do we need separate invites for opx



separate invites. Also opx sale starts on 5th i think..So the present invites won't work.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 4, 2015)

I was about to order the OP2 with my invite when i realised after claiming that it is out of stock in Amazon. What happens to my invite now?


----------



## rider (Nov 4, 2015)

Please share OnePlus X invite if some has free.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 4, 2015)

If anyone need oneplus 2 invite ,ping me !!


----------



## Innocent Lies (Nov 5, 2015)

Need a OnePlus X invite please.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 5, 2015)

Innocent Lies said:


> Need a OnePlus X invite please.



Are you still looking for one ?,if so PM me


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 5, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Are you still looking for one ?,if so PM me



i need one if u still have ....


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 5, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> i need one if u still have ....



Check pm
Anyone need another I still have more


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2015)

OPX looks much better than OP2


----------



## nav18 (Nov 5, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Check pm
> Anyone need another I still have more



Sent you a PM.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry my invites were for oneplus two :/
I guess no one wants that !!!


----------



## a_medico (Nov 5, 2015)

Been using OPT since 2 weeks. Very happy with the performance.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 6, 2015)

hey guys i want oneplus x invite if anyone has please pm me. thank you


----------



## the.one (Nov 8, 2015)

Anyone has op2/opx invites to share? If so, pls pm me.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 8, 2015)

Spoiler



IN430D6C14367A43



there *oneplus X* invite for you, put hyphen after 4th character, see if you can redeem


----------



## the.one (Nov 8, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> there *oneplus X* invite for you, put hyphen after 4th character, see if you can redeem



tried just now.. says invalid code.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 8, 2015)

the.one said:


> tried just now.. says invalid code.



Check pm


----------



## tkin (Nov 8, 2015)

[STRIKE]I have a OnePlus X invite ready to share, first one to send a pm gets it. Only requirement is that you should have 100+ posts and must have joined this forum at least 3 months ago, don't wanna send the code to scammers.[/STRIKE]

*Code sent to the.one*


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 8, 2015)

hey guys just saw xiaomi mi5 boasting of snapdragon820 chip @ 20k only I think it will be better than op2


----------



## tkin (Nov 9, 2015)

gamefreak4770k said:


> hey guys just saw xiaomi mi5 boasting of snapdragon820 chip @ 20k only I think it will be better than op2


Isn't it still a rumor, all of it?


----------



## amjath (Nov 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> Isn't it still a rumor, all of it?



Xiaomi is releasing something on 11th of this month


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 9, 2015)

Have one one plus two and one plus x invite. Anyone need it then Please pm


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2015)

gamefreak4770k said:


> hey guys just saw xiaomi mi5 boasting of *snapdragon820 chip @ 20k* only I think it will be better than op2



Not gonna happen at this low price. Mi4 64 GB was launched at 24k IIRC.


----------



## arkkrish (Nov 10, 2015)

Invite code: INAD - 9B6F - 5F2D - 4263

Expires in 2 hours. Use it quickly. Good luck.


----------



## josin (Nov 12, 2015)

one plus 2 invite  available ...pm me for code


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2015)

Google engineer says avoid USB Type-C cables and adapters â€“ Tech2


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have got a One Plus Invite today. PM me if anybody needs it.


----------



## amjath (Nov 22, 2015)

I have Oneplus X invite, PM me in 1 day 1 hr

Invite shared


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 23, 2015)

So i need a small favour. I recently bought the OP2.While comparing the screen colour, OP2 seems much more yellowish or warmer in colour than my OPO.is this for every phone there. Is the OP2 display more yellowish than OPO.Can anyone pls confirm.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 23, 2015)

suggestions people ... There seem to be some insurance plans when you buy the phone at amazon or on the One plus site. Are they any good? they say that there is accidental damage cover and even liquid damage cover? Should I go for this its just 1K

also does anyone have an invite for the One plus 2. Planning to buy the phone soon


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 23, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> suggestions people ... There seem to be some insurance plans when you buy the phone at amazon or on the One plus site. Are they any good? they say that there is accidental damage cover and even liquid damage cover? Should I go for this its just 1K
> 
> also does anyone have an invite for the One plus 2. Planning to buy the phone soon



Adjust it in display > colours setting.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 30, 2015)

Have a Oneplus2 invite incase anyone wants one


----------



## Gaurav (Nov 30, 2015)

I have 3 OnePlus2 invites to share. Let me know if anyone wants it.


----------



## amjath (Nov 30, 2015)

Oneplus x invite inside.



Spoiler



IND1-F08A-961C-C771


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2015)

everyone is getting mails on OP2 and OPX invites..looks like OP is struggling in sales model


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> everyone is getting mails on OP2 and OPX invites..looks like OP is struggling in sales model


Yes they do in op2 but can't say for opx this early. Any way they are launching something tomorrow.


----------



## tkin (Dec 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> everyone is getting mails on OP2 and OPX invites..looks like OP is struggling in sales model


Got half a dozen invites in 24 hrs, guess who's having a surplus inventory?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 3, 2015)

Has anyone found a type c to micro usb adapter where OTG also works? 

I purchased one from Amazon and it charges the phone but OTG does not work


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 4, 2015)

you can buy them from china aliexpress   

Original Oneplus Two MicroUSB to Type C Adapter with Free Silicon Case 1Pcs-in Adapters from Phones & Telecommunications on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

in stock 100% official original xiaomi brand micro usb to oneplus type c adapter compatible with all devices mi4c,nexus 5x 6p-in Mobile Phone Cables from Phones & Telecommunications on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks... Will give this a shot


----------



## a_medico (Dec 4, 2015)

I m kinda happy with my op2, except for some minor bugs here and there.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2015)

One won't need invite for Op2 anymore:

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/just-in...-the-oneplus-2-is-invite-free-forever.415040/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2015)

Can anyone suggest a good spare USB Type C cable..After the whole google engineer revelations, I am a bit confused as to which cable wire is safe to use. OP2 exclusive wires are almost always out of stock.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 7, 2015)

One strange problem, even with my wifi turned off my battery view graph shows wifi as always on. 

Any suggestions on checking if it is off or on


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> One strange problem, even with my wifi turned off my battery view graph shows wifi as always on.
> 
> Any suggestions on checking if it is off or on


Simple.
Go to settings -> WiFi -> advanced from menu ->turn off scanning always available


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 7, 2015)

I have a OnePlus X invite. If anybody wants it just pm me for the code.


----------



## sankar789 (Dec 10, 2015)

onePlus 2 doesn't require an invite now on Amazon India store...


----------

